# CHEAP but IMPRESSIVE Cleaning Product



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Long story short...my hubby didn't clean the turkey fryer when he brought it back from the race track last year, just emptied it and put it in the pole barn. Needless to say, when I needed to use it; it was disgustingly gross.
But....a buddy of his from the racing circuit told him about a product called LA's Awesome that is sold at many dollar stores...$1 for a spray bottle with 20 ounces of concentrated product that cuts grease and dirt like there's no tomorrow. I don't normally endorse products but I just spent about an hour of my time, a few steel wool pads & 1/4 bottle of this stuff & my turkey fryer looks new. Look for a translucent white spray bottle with yellow liquid. 
My hubby also used it on the top of the race car trailer & it cut through a couple years of dirt, bird crap & elderberry droppings. The white trailer sparkles now.
Impressed....pure & simple. And CHEAP!

Better yet, here's a picture


----------



## TrackerCasey (Jul 19, 2009)

I use it to clean my Muzzle loader it cuts the black nasty powder crap QUICK!!


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

1 tbsp awesome
1 tbsp oxyclean
1 tbsp kirby carpet cleaner ( or other brands)

mix with 1-2 cups hot water

it will remove cat puke from carpet or any dried stain you have.
yeah even those !


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

mmmmm..... I wonder how it cleans automotive grease and oil?


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

Best Cleaning product on the market. Bought a neglected camping trailer. One half day and two bottles of product and the trailer looked nearly new. Got black marks of sides and even did a great job on the awning. Most dollar stores carry it.

Wayne


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Awesome has lived up to its name for the last 4ish years Ive been using it. I use it in my carpet cleaner also. I put in about 3/4 water - 1/4 awesome product in the dispenser and steam clean away.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Never heard of it, but I will sure give it a try!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

wyldkat49766 said:


> Awesome has lived up to its name for the last 4ish years Ive been using it. I use it in my carpet cleaner also. I put in about 3/4 water - 1/4 awesome product in the dispenser and steam clean away.


Now that's what I was looking for! I'm trying it tonight.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Does it list the ingredients?


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

here is a link to there web site - http://www.lastotallyawesome.com/


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Fred Bear said:


> mmmmm..... I wonder how it cleans automotive grease and oil?


yup.. stuff works great on grease and oil...plus it is a lot cheaper than other brands such as greased lightning and simple green. It is one of the best tire cleaners out there.. compares to wesleys bleach white for much less.. I know I sound like an infomercial but I was pretty impressed when I first used it. Doesn't seem to harm any of the surfaces I have used it on either


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I picked up a bottle yesterday. have not had a chance to use it yet.


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

we use it on everything 
including the black srteaks on the rv.
to the stubborn stains on the boat.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

First time I saw it I thought what the heck, I've spent a buck on worse. Turns out it is one the best all purpose cleaners I've ever used. I have started to cut it (ratio) more and more with water and its still doing an outstanding job. Lotsa products out there but this one, for the money is hard to beat!


----------

